# Cat things that make you roar with laughter?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess trying to scold Prince bitterly for coming near her and her screeching coming out as a soft purr instead because I'm petting her and she's enjoying it so much. Or her screeching coming out as a happy "nom, nom" instead of a threatening scream, because she's eating her favorite meal at the same time. It's so funny to see her try a few times, then give up all embarrassed at her failure to scare him.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

I know I shouldn't laugh when it happens, but I do. CeCe really likes to leap to very high places, and she's good at it, but every once in awhile, she doesn't quite make it. It's comical because her front legs hit the surface she wants, and her back legs claw desperately at the wall (or similar smooth surface) trying to scramble her way up - it's not very graceful, and sometimes, she doesn't make it up. When she falls, she does the typical "I meant to do that" cat thing, and puts herself in a regal posture and casually goes about grooming herself as if she hadn't just had an slip. It's not so much the fall that's funny, but her nonchalant behavior afterward. And even when she makes it, I laugh at that awkward scramble as she tried to save the failed leap.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome thread idea!

Our friends cat Fraidy has got to be the clutzyest cat I have ever met. 13 pounds of teenager lol. He was stepping from the couch onto the coffee table, but his depth perception was wrong and he missed and smacked his chin on the table. He fell to the ground, sat up, looked around to see if we noticed then walked away regally, like he meant to do it. We were laughing so hard I am sure we gave him a complex lol. 

When Kisa and Logan were little, Kisa and I were playing on our bed. Logan jumped up and startled Kisa and she jumped off the bed in fright....and hit the wall next to the bed. She slid down the wall (kinda like a Looney Tune) lol. She got her senses back and jumped back up on the bed and tried to pretend nothing happened. Shaun and I were laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I think maybe that is why she doesn't really like me lol.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I remember one night, when the SO and I were trying to have 'alone time', we shut the bedroom door so we wouldn't have an audience.... the cats were playing pretty rough that night, zooming around the house like race car drivers. Before we knew it, the door trembled on it's hinges, accompanied by a super loud slam... guessing they didn't realize we had shut the door... We laughed so hard we cried!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Methos has an ongoing feud with PuddyClone. PuddyClone comes up on the porch or sits on the window sill looking in. Methos screams insults at him while wedging himself thru the blind and beats on the window. What makes it so funny is Methos is such a big wimp with the other cats and is a lover not a fighter. Once PuddyClone gets bored & wanders away Methos just struts thru the house.

Tuffy, Pixel, Sasquatch & PuddyWow will tear thru the house upstairs & then back down and do laps around the downstairs until somebody misses a doorway & goes sliding into a wall all while all 4 feet are scrambling to go in the original direction. Then they try to act as if they meant to do that.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Beckie210789 said:


> I remember one night, when the SO and I were trying to have 'alone time', we shut the bedroom door so we wouldn't have an audience.... the cats were playing pretty rough that night, zooming around the house like race car drivers. Before we knew it, the door trembled on it's hinges, accompanied by a super loud slam... guessing they didn't realize we had shut the door... We laughed so hard we cried!


OMG.....that's hysterical, I can totally vision this lol

I remember another one of my cats...we had a tv stand that had a glass door on the front. Shaun had left it open one night and Jordan comes barreling around the corner at Mach 10 and slams into it. She sat down and had this look like..."whoa...where'd THAT come from". She routinely walked into that door...she'd try walking from the back of the unit out the front and smack into the closed door...and then get stuck cuz she was too big to turn around. Meow pittifully until we recovered from our fit of laughter and opened the door lol


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

On its side cause I can't figure out how to change it, but still funny.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

morse, that's hilarious! Is that your cat?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Morse, that reminds me, I'll snag a video of Waffles, he's obsessed with my cichlid tank right now.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu sometimes just walks around at a leisurely pace. It's not nice to laugh, but if you scare her, she stops dead in her tracks, does a little 'jump on all fours', then just walks off as if nothing happened.


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

Red, the tomcat, when he first saw Sophie's "bell / cone collar" after her surgery. He strolled casually through the living room, glanced at her on the couch, then stopped to do a double take. Stared for a few seconds, then stood up on his hind legs for a better look. Then he bolted for the bedroom. Made a reappearance a few minutes later for another look. Obviously he's never seen anything quite like that.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

one thing that makes me laugh is when I'm at the humane society, and a cat I don't know comes up to me and demands attention. If that isn't enough, how about when they **** their heads to either side as if they were saying "I don't understand what you're talking about! What are you talking about anyways?"
It's the same when I'm in the middle of doing something at home, and one of them will jump on my bed, or do something to make me pet them. It's HILARIOUS!


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Yep, that's my Morse. His favorite are my Kuhli loaches. They look like little swimming snakes, some are black and some are yellow/purple/white striped. He's also a big fan of the big Gourami I have as well.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's so funny with the voiceover commenting on the score, LOL !


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Without a doubt, there are two hysterical things that Nigel does.

1. He lays on his back like he's been shot. This never ceases to amuse me.

2. I've painted birds on my wall in the living room and he sometimes sits there and stares at them like he's waiting for them to fly.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Fred does two things that get me every time:

1) His wide-eyed "what Mom - you could not possible suspect me, ME, of shredding that whole roll of toilet paper. Surely it isn't so" look.

2) He has a habit where if he is sitting next to you and you talk to him for a while he will look at you and stick out his tongue. Not sure why but it cracks me up.


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

LOL @ the commentary on cat vs. fishtank....
At first I thought it was probably football since I am a football junkie. I listened closer, and it is commentary from 'Ninja Warrior,' the american version of unbeatable banzuke. I think my roomie and I drank a bunch of beer, and went out for a late night run after karate to the elementary school playground where we proceeded to do our own ninja warrior until we saw the cops, and then we nonchalantly ran back home.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

We have a hardwood floor in the kitchen. There is a small rug in front og the stove. Onyx will get up speed and jump on the rug. The rug will slide across the floor giving her a ride. When it stops, its time to start over. She has even learned to pull the rug to the middle of the room when it get to the wall. She did have a couple of wall crashes before she learned to pull it away.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorite thing ever is when they get scared and get all puffed up. Its supposed to make them look scary but they just look silly to me. Its even cuter when they are kittens and they puff up and do the little sideways hop thing. OMG, I die every time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The funniest thing that's ever happened in the past five years:

The twinz had learned to run from room to room in order not to get caught by Gizilla, so Charlee usually runs in my bedroom, jumps on the bed and leaps onto the window sill. Well, I had my lingerie on the foot of the bed. Charlee runs in, leaps on the bed, slides across the bed on my lingerie and PLOPS on the floor on the other side of the bed. It happened in about 1.5 seconds and I was laughing so hard I was crying!! Two minutes later, I peeked over the side of the bed, and Charlee was still in the same spot, giving me the stink-eye as if it was my fault! I started laughing so hard at that, I doubled over and fell off the side of the bed, then laid on the floor laughing while I looked at her face across from me on the other side of the bed. Still sitting on the floor. Still giving me the stink eye.

Here's her stink eye look:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha used to do a running leap onto my wooden desk chair, so one day while I was dusting I sprayed the seat with Pledge and the next time she jumped up on it she slid right off the other side.
I laughing until she gave me a hurt look that said "How could you Papa" it stopped me cold and made me feel bad enough to apologize.

What cracks me up is when any cat rolls off the bed then acts like "I meant to do that."


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, and then they start grooming themselves as if to say "whatever..."


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What cracks me up is if a cat I don't know sees me, and then decides that they want my attention. They will do _*WHATEVER*_ they can to get my attention, and the location doesn't matter. The end result is usually quite hilarious, and the end result could be anything from being licked to being surprisingly hugged or having a cat sit in my lap. It's HILARIOUS I TELL YOU! HILARIOUS!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If he's running around a corner and I surprise him, I love that jump when they spring straight up from all fours


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

When we first got Neko and Gato we weren't used to having to keep the toilet seat down all the time because of the cats(They're our first kitty's ever!). And one day while we were watching T.V. Neko runs off into the bathroom and next thing we know we hear a loud splash and she comes jetting out of there absolutely soaked and flicking her feet in irritation because she apparently fell into the toilet! 
And Gato has this problem with wanting to sit on the side of the tub when I'm taking a bath and he doesn't mind dipping his tail into the water but as he starts walking back and forth dragging his wet tail across the tub he eventually slips in and freaks out, poor lil guy! But it's sooo funny and cute!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Dorky_GiGi said:


> Without a doubt, there are two hysterical things that Nigel does.
> 
> 
> 2. I've painted birds on my wall in the living room and he sometimes sits there and stares at them like he's waiting for them to fly.


That one is really funny, and interesting because he recognises them as birds. There are those who say it's the movement that attracts them to birds.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I should've said "move"


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

When Peggy ends up falling off the sofa because she's so heavily asleep


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you ever had a random cat just come up to you out of nowhere, and beg you to pet it? I've had quite a fair share of that! It makes me laugh every time. I especially love it when black cats do it. I'm very fond of black cats. I don't believe in those superstitions and that "bad luck" stuff that black cats are presumably famous for. I own a black cat, and he loves everyone!


----------

